# Zack & Zoey hoodie pics! :D (very pic heavy!)



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow talk about fast shipping! I got the Zack & Zoey hoodies I ordered from "Four Your Paws Only" in 2 days! They arrived on Friday, yay! They're so great, can't believe the prices really. Thank you so much Kristi for posting the link about them, what a great deal. I find they all fit really well, so yay. Here's some pics of my little weebles with them on. Poor Pip really hates clothes so he likely won't wear one except when going outside in the colder weather. He looked all sad wearing it, although he did fall asleep in it and seemed pretty cozy, so maybe not so bad. 

All the hoodies I got are size X-Small, with exception of the pink snow baby which is size XX Small. The hoodies with the fleece run longer than the basic hoodie, but they still fit fine, although baggy on Roo. The fleece makes them more bulky and thus also harder to get on. I wouldn't even try with Pip, but put the gray one on Roo. It's really well made and warm, I like the fleece lined ones a lot. The basic hoodies are awesome too, just an great all around hoodie for the colder weather, very easy to get on too.

Excuse the tags in the pics, I didn't take them off because I wanted to be sure of the fit first. I pondered if the XXsmall snow baby might be too small for Roo, but I think the Xsmall, might be too big going
by the measurements. 

Here's Roo in the basic hoodie, size XS. Roo was pretty sleepy in all these pics, she's such a sweetie for tolerating her mom's crazy pic taking. :lol:


















The XS fit is tighter and a little shorter on Pip as he's my little muscle man. hee hee. Note ears down in all of Pip's pics. Let's just say he was glad when the photo session was over. Aww.










Pip looking sheepish, lol. I hatez dis mom, peas can we stops.



















XX-Small snow baby hoodie on Roo:



















Iz weady for bedz now mom.









Here's a side view, I wasn't sure if it's too short?










And lastly, the gray hoodie, size XS. These run bigger and longer. I also got this in pink. I think this will be great for Winter, it's quite heavy. Roo went to sleep in it after I got done with the pics. She was starting to fall asleep standing up. lol. 



















And that's it! I really love them and it's such a great bargain. Thanks again so much for posting about them, Kristi!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

They look incredible!! And the sizing looks perfect! The Grey one is a bit long, but is probably okay since Roo squats to potty.  They both look absolutely adorable in them! I think the Snow baby one is the perfect length and sizing for Roo! She's quite a little peanut. And I'm so glad you posted pics of your little weebles! I haven't seen them in ages!!! 

Tell Pip that we think his “muscles” are sexy! :lol:


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Love the new clothes! They both make such wonderful models.
Pip and Roo will be ready for the cold winter of NY


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

oh they are sooooooooooooooooooooooo CUTE!!!!! I love their little faces and expressions. Those hoodies are adorable.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Very cute, love the hoodies, they are so precious in them.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh I love them all I think I may have to order some too I love the snow baby ones and the fleece one aergh I wonder I'd they would do them to fit me!!!

I love your dogs roo looks so petite and pip is funny love the ears back I have to make noises to get lotuses up


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

I have the biggest grin on my face...lol Pip and Roo are just awesome sitting for these pics.. and the hoodies are some of the cutest I have seen. I just love seeing new pics of your babies..


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

very cute! my girls have hoodies like that but not the snow baby ones, i may have to order them some


----------



## Electrocutionist (Jul 10, 2010)

aww, they look so cozy and snuggly in their new clothes  they are really sweet!


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Aww..there's my little buttercups! I've missed seeing their sweet little faces. They look great in their new clothes too Paula. The pics really made me smile..needed that today. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Aww I love Pip and Roo! look how sweet they are in the new hoodies!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Very nice! I love Zack and Zoey I have a few of there items  You have a very cute fur fam


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Love the hoodies they are awesome looking.


----------



## ChiMama2Hs (Sep 10, 2010)

So cute!!!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Awwwwe, they look great, Paula! I'm so glad they worked out for you. Hopefully the fleece lined ones will still fit Oakley. They both just look darling, though. Even Pip


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2010)

Soooooooo cute!!!


----------



## RelicDobes (Sep 23, 2009)

OMG! they are both so cute, but Roo is a dolly!!! love the hoodies!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

they are so tiny and adorable love the hoodies too. Such sweet faces poor sleepy babies


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Those are so FINE MODELS right there!! 
Darling!!! :love1:


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

I love these ones great choices


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Eeeeeee they look so cute!! I even made my fiance come see them, hes a Pip and Roo fan too! What a lovely little fall wardrobe.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Thank you so much everyone for the sweet replies.  Roo wore the hoodie all yesterday, they really are so great - warm, comfy, and so affordable. They even have a sewn in hole to connect a leash. I highly recommend them.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

AWWWW!!
Wow, I never noticed what a petite lil baby girl Roo is; she's skiiiny like my Butter :love2:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

foggy said:


> Thank you so much everyone for the sweet replies.  Roo wore the hoodie all yesterday, they really are so great - warm, comfy, and so affordable. They even have a sewn in hole to connect a leash. I highly recommend them.


Oakley loves her hoodies. Once it gets chilly she wears them almost every day because we don't keep our house super warm. I mean its plenty warm, but she always seemed cold. So glad Roo is all snuggy in hers. Makes me happy. They will shrink a bit if you wash/dry in hot


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

LittleHead said:


> AWWWW!!
> Wow, I never noticed what a petite lil baby girl Roo is; she's skiiiny like my Butter :love2:


She is petite little one, yes. She's my little sweetheart. 



flippedstars said:


> Oakley loves her hoodies. Once it gets chilly she wears them almost every day because we don't keep our house super warm. I mean its plenty warm, but she always seemed cold. So glad Roo is all snuggy in hers. Makes me happy. They will shrink a bit if you wash/dry in hot


I think Oakley will love the fleece lined ones, Kristi. She'll be nice and cozy in it.  Roo is always cold too because she has so little fur, so it's going to be great. I actually find the length ok too, even though it is quite long and covers her little bum. When she goes outside to the bathroom and squats it rides it up so no biggie. I was going to roll it back to shorten it, but she didn't get pee on it or anything. It would be a problem for the boys though. I'm leery to shrink it because due to the double layer of material it's quite thick and it makes the fit more snug than the basic hoodie, thus a little harder to get on if it shrunk.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Our's should be here today.  I only ordered the basic hoodies for now. Want to try out the sizes before buying anymore. But I really love the snowbaby hoodie!! I keep watching for the mailman.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

They ship priority so I'm betting you'll have it today, T. The basic hoodie you can shrink, so hopefully it will fit Lexie and Chance, probably too big for Gia and Jade though. Well, definitely too big for wee Jade. :lol: The snow baby hoodie is super cute and really soft too. I'm so glad I got it.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

beautiful x


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

foggy said:


> They ship priority so I'm betting you'll have it today, T. The basic hoodie you can shrink, so hopefully it will fit Lexie and Chance, probably too big for Gia and Jade though. Well, definitely too big for wee Jade. :lol: The snow baby hoodie is super cute and really soft too. I'm so glad I got it.


Our's came today. But they don't fit.  It fits okay on Chance, but a bit too big. Maybe the snowbaby one will work better for us.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

TLI said:


> Our's came today. But they don't fit.  It fits okay on Chance, but a bit too big. Maybe the snowbaby one will work better for us.


Bummer 
I say you should post pics anyhow.. :lol: we never get tired of seeing the Chi Wees!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

*Princess* said:


> beautiful x


Thank you. 



TLI said:


> Our's came today. But they don't fit.  It fits okay on Chance, but a bit too big. Maybe the snowbaby one will work better for us.


Aww I'm sorry, T. I was a little worried they wouldn't, your wees are so tiny. I was thinking Chance might be a possibility if you wash and tumble it dry and get some shrinkage? Not sure about the snowbaby, it's hard to say, but the XXsmall for Roo is a smaller fit. Still, I think it might be too big on all but maybe Chance. Sorry, I know it's disappointing to get things that don't fit.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

KittyD said:


> Bummer
> I say you should post pics anyhow.. :lol: we never get tired of seeing the Chi Wees!


I agree!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I took a few trying to get some that would look presentable enough to post, but they are pretty bad. :lol: I don't really want to start a whole new thread for them. Do you think Kristi would mind if I post them in the thread with the links? Or maybe I can put them in one of my most recent pic threads?

I think washing the XS in hot water will make it fit okay on Chance. But I'm not sure because it comes all the way to his tail? Will it shrink above his wee wee?


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

TLI said:


> I took a few trying to get some that would look presentable enough to post, but they are pretty bad. :lol: I don't really want to start a whole new thread for them. Do you think Kristi would mind if I post them in the thread with the links? Or maybe I can put them in one of my most recent pic threads?
> 
> I think washing the XS in hot water will make it fit okay on Chance. But I'm not sure because it comes all the way to his tail? Will it shrink above his wee wee?


Please post them! :hello1: I think a new thread is fine, but wherever you like, just post them. hee hee.  I'm not sure how much they shrink as I've never washed them, but it might shrink enough to go above his wee. Kristi would be the one to ask, as she's washed them before.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

TLI said:


> Our's came today. But they don't fit.  It fits okay on Chance, but a bit too big. Maybe the snowbaby one will work better for us.


Awe, they are just compact little dinky dots  So sad they don't fit. They do shrink a bit shorter but I am not sure how much!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I have a question. Is the Grey hoodie bigger than the Pink one? Why is that a different fit?


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

TLI said:


> I have a question. Is the Grey hoodie bigger than the Pink one? Why is that a different fit?


Oh yes, the gray one is a different fit, it's the regular sweatshirt material but with a fleece lining, the pink one is the one you have which is the basic hoodie, no lining. For whatever reason they make the fleece lined ones bigger/longer. The length is listed as 9 inches, compared to the basic hoodie where (If I remember right) the length is listed as 8 inches. Hope that helps.


----------

